# 69 8-track radio harness



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

I need a picture of the actual connectors that go from the main harness in the car into the harness for the 8-track player. I do not need a wiring diagram, just need to see the connectors that are used to connect everything together.


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

Unless someone else chimes in first, and if you can wait 2 weeks, I'll dive under my dash and take a look. 
Where exactly is this connector located?


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Should be close to where the radio is at underneath the dash....


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Have my sons 68 covered up right now.
It has the 8 track, it should be the same I would guess.
All his dash components are out of the dash but harness is still in the dash.
I'll try to figure out which harness is for the 8 track today or tomorrow and shoot ya some photos

Bill


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

^^ Oooew, and that will keep my turkey belly from crawling down there and keep ky gravy soaked fingers off the tucked away wires!


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

Shelbee: are you still in need of this picture? I may have dropped the ball a bit. 
I was going to take a look when I ripped apart my garage in search of Christmas decorations. While easily accessible, I forgot to check the 8 track. I can try again in a few weeks if it'll help you out.


----------



## Mav (Mar 5, 2017)

I had oem 8 track in 69 judge 35 yrs. ago and it worked. Not putting back in car, (window sticker doesnt match). Trying to hook it up as standalone in shop, but cant get a groan out of it, (yellow is hot, correct?) Does radio have to be "in the loop" for this to work? Have radio but no reception here so wasnt going to fool with it, rethink that part? thanks rg


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Mav,

You my want to contact Robert Pacini at Precision Radio Repair ([email protected], 315 797-5219). Good guy and very knowledgeable. He did my original 68 8-track.


----------

